# Grand Opening of Yarn Shop in Ringgold, GA



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I told everyone about the yarn (and quilting) shop in Ringgold, GA re-opening several weeks ago after the tornado destroyed it. However, there is an announcement about the "Grand Re-Opening" now on our local internet provider announcement page. If anyone is in Ringgold, near Ringgold, traveling through, etc. on September 3, you might want to stop by. It's really nice. Here's the link:

http://www.catt.com/calendar_event.php?eid=20110815100352978


----------



## granny1 (Feb 14, 2011)

Glad to hear things might be getting back to normal there.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

granny1 said:


> Glad to hear things might be getting back to normal there.


Thanks for your comment. Things are beginning to get somewhat back to normal but there is still a long ways to go. Ringgold will come back better than ever though. It just takes time.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

OH, how wonderful. My niece was wiped out in Joplin and the town is trying, but so much destruction takes awhile. The school did open in a shopping center though.

Sure wish I was closer. Yarn and quilting.... I do both and would be in heaven. Hope the shop has graet success.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> OH, how wonderful. My niece was wiped out in Joplin and the town is trying, but so much destruction takes awhile. The school did open in a shopping center though.
> 
> Sure wish I was closer. Yarn and quilting.... I do both and would be in heaven. Hope the shop has graet success.


Sorry your niece was so badly affected by the tornado. Hope she and Joplin will get back to normal as soon as they can also.

If you are ever close to Ringgold, stop in the yarn and quilting shop.


----------

